# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Meringues

## Kim2884

These are practically calorie-free! 

Beat 2 egg whites until foamy.
Add 1/8 tsp. cream of tartar & a pinch of salt.
Continue beating on high until stiff peaks form (this can take a few mins..be patient) 
Slowly add in 1/2 cup of splenda & a sprinkle of vanilla extract (optional)
Spoon out small amounts of the meringue onto a baking sheet lined with parchment paper ( I like to make them look like cookies by spreading them out with a spoon)
Bake at 200 degrees for about an hour...they will be crispy

----------

